# Solved: No wireless on Ubuntu 11.04



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just used wubi to run Ubuntu 11.04 along side my XP Pro as a dual boot. For some reason I can't seem to get the wireless to work when on Ubuntu. I have a Belkin wireless N router with WEP enabled.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Brand and model of the wireless adapter?

Is there a driver? Do you detect your network? If so, what happens when you try to connect?


----------



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

Dell Latitude D830 with Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11 b/g LP-PHY ( rev 01 ). Did not detect the wireless signal, so I tried to input the SSID and WEP key manually using the " Edit " feature in the network box with no success. Some posters in a Ubuntu forum were saying something about a driver to download, but since I am brand new to having two operating systems on one laptop, would doing this have a detrimental result on the Windows side due to multiple drivers for the same wireless client?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I dual boot on a Dell and had to download the drivers for the Ubuntu install, no adverse effects on the Vista install but I'm not using Wubi - not sure if that would make any difference.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Even with a Wubi install Ubuntu needs its own set of drivers. However, it looks like the driver for that adapter may be in Unbuntu (at least, used to be).

Here is a "fix" somebody needed to do in 9.10.

Here is some discussion w.r.t. 10.10 beta; seems to include a "fix" but also indicates that BCM4312 may not identify a unique card.

I suggest that you first do System - Administration - Additional drivers. You may find there a proprietary wireless driver and you have to say OK use it. Then, if no luck, take a look at the links I gave and look for more info with a web search (I used "BCM4312 Ubuntu" w/o the quotes).


----------



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

I was just getting ready to do just that. I saw on the Ubuntu forum that a fella did that and activated the STA driver and it solved the problem. I'll let you know how it worked in a few.


----------



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

I downloaded the STA driver, rebooted, and all is well in Ububtu land. Thanks for the help. I will mark " solved."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good! You're welcome.


----------

